# Sanguinary Guard --> Grey Knights Conversion WIP (Now with painted pics)



## asianavatar

Pictures of some newly converted Grey Knights made from Sanguinary Guard bodies and extra bits. Still need to do some final filing and clean up but the concept is done as well as adding some wires and stuff. Have another 5 that are based coated and ready for painting.

C & C welcome.

Grey Knight With Incinerator. Still need to add some tubing to the tank on the back




















Grey Knight with Psycannon



















Squad of 5 Grey Knights










Will get some better pictures up later.


----------



## rasolyo

Love the force weapon on the second one. Try shaving the area below the hilt to match the shaft. Easier said than done, though. I tried shaving a 1.0mm rod once to reduce its diameter, but ended up with a four-sided beam instead 

Is the psycannon finished? You could probably etch some lines into it to make it look more ornate. Although, I wouldn't know how a psycannon should look like, I've never seen one before.

*runs off to google image 'psycannon'*

EDIT:
View attachment 5996

I was right! Well almost. Etched words, rather.


----------



## Salio

These look VERY good. Great imagination and great converting skillz! +rep


----------



## asianavatar

Thanks for the image ras, I will etch some stuff into it and add a bit more bits to it.


----------



## unpredictable chaos

:clapping: WOW awesome please post pics when you have got them painted up my fave is the second pic of the minis awseome, huge power weapon saying yeah i'm cool as hell with a massive sword come near me I dare you for you shall embrace nothing but death.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Yeah, those are totally awesome. + rep from me, that's some high quality work!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

i now get what you meant for painting sanguinary guard silver...still not copying you :grin:

really nice work, can't wait to see them painted + rep


----------



## Asamodai

Yeah, looking pretty sick so far. Looking forward to them completed.


----------



## Barnster

those are some fantastic conversions, I was wondering the other day whether the sang guard are a testor for plastic GKs with the whole wrist mounted weapons huge blades etc.

You proved that you can make plastic gks now. Fantastic job

Shame you don't save money this way


----------



## asianavatar

Depending on what bits you have around I think you are saving a bit of money. I thought that metal grey knights were about $50 plus you don't get a psycannon which would cost you more. Plus in this case you get something unique that no one else has. I think its worth the cost.


----------



## asianavatar

Finally got some models painted up. They are okie. I noticed that there are some paint rub off when taking the pictures so I will have to fix those. But for now, 2 models out of 10 done.

Psycannon GK

















Grey Knight

















C&C's are welcome


----------



## dark angel

They look superb! I love the gold/red mix, it contrasts very nicely against one another. They do remind me of Space Wolves for some reason, probably the tone of the grey. I cannot wait to see more of these mate, have some rep


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yeah they look VERY much like a space wolf model, though now that I know how awsome they look I might buy a box of them and mess around with some winged puppies (IE: my jump pack blood claws)


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Mate this is very creative and some great work you deserve some rep for this.


----------



## Varakir

Superb stuff, the conversions are great and the palette for the paint job is nicely picked.

Will look forward to seeing a unit shot painted up.


----------



## bitsandkits

top notch have some rep


----------



## Irbian

Can I ask how you did the double bolter?


----------



## sethgabriel1990

brilliant idea man, this really works!


----------



## Tossidin

That looks wery good man! Have some well deserved + rep


----------



## asianavatar

> Can I ask how you did the double bolter?


Its literally two bolt pistols glued together.

1) Cut off the handles and triggers for both bolt pistols.
2) File the two insides sides smooth so they are flush when you glue them together.
3) Fill in any gaps with greenstuff.
4) Done

Another option is to just mount a bolt pistol to the side of the angelus bolter using the same steps above.
You might have to fiddle a bit and file a groove in the bottom of the newly created double bolter to get it to sit nicely on the arm. But that is about all it takes.

*edited to add in comment about angelus bolters.


----------



## Loli

Awesoem conversions dude, jsust curious as to how you made the force weapon?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

excellent work mate, very nice models


----------



## TheReverend

They look great, good job there and i like the colour scheme. some nice conversions to.

+rep

Rev


----------



## Master WootWoot

Good! You are a honour of Ordo Malleus! Especially like your incinerator!


----------



## Irbian

Thnks for the info  I have been using the terminator stormbolter for that.

Another question if you dont mind, why dont you use the angelus bolter? You only use the clip there?


----------



## asianavatar

> Awesoem conversions dude, jsust curious as to how you made the force weapon?


Force weapons were made with brass rod.

1) Drill out the middle of the fists. 
2) The part where the blade meets the shaft is just some plastic from a sprue. Every now and than there is little circle shaped parts of the sprue. I just cut them off, filed them to look circular than drilled a hole in them to mount to the end of the brass rod. This gave a good base to glue the blades on. The blades are just the blades from the Sanguinary Guard blades with the handles cut off. 



> Another question if you dont mind, why dont you use the angelus bolter? You only use the clip there?


Actually, my fault, I did use the angulus bolter and mounted another bolt pistol beside it to get the storm bolters. I will edit my last post.


----------



## Irbian

No worries  Thanks for the answer, it works really nice, Ill copy your idea (crediting you preferably XD)


----------



## CaptainBudget

Dude, those are actually better than the metal models. Have some rep!

The Sanguinary guard are really awesome models, I may just have to buy some to make a Veteran squad for my army.


----------

